# Keep Miss Lady in Your Prayers



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady just went in for her physical and bloodwork today and I am a basket case waiting for the results. I won't get them back until tomorrow because my vet sent everything out so we can get a really good idea of the old gal's health. 

Lady's lost more weight, another 10 oz. since July. She's down to 7.4. She eats great (I've even upped her food), but she is still losing weight. She has no symptoms, but my vet is concerned that her diabetes may be finally taking it's toll on her organs. This January she will start her 7th year with diabetes which is amazing.

She just turned twelve and my vets have always been amazed that she has lived so long with all her health issues. I realize that having her this long has been an incredible blessing, but I am greedy. I want to have her around for a lot longer.  

So please keep my sweet girl in your prayers that her bloodwork doesn't show anything terrible. I will just be a wreck until I get the results.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: rayer: - for Lovely Lady


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sending positive thoughts your way, Marj. Here's hoping that all is okay with sweet Miss Lady.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

[attachment=30550:angel_2.gif]

Marj--We certainly will keep Lady in our prayers and will wait to hear your good news tomorrow.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My heart stopped when I saw the title of this post, Marj. Will say prayers for Lady. She has a very special place in all our hearts. :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Definitely...said an intention to St. Francis! He's the patron saint of all animals.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My heart stopped, too. Prayers from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

rayer: prayers for you and lady rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj I know how very stressed you are... I HATE waiting for test results!!! I know little "Miss Lady' has more than her share of health issues and YES!!! 7 years with diabetes is wonderful even in a "non-multi-health-challenged' pooch! But , in a sense all the more...given all her health issues I'd be shocked if there was anything 'dire' since she acts and feels so well! I always feel that in itself is a pretty good indicator.
Since she HAS been feeling so well and with the no/low-grain diet and maybe more active is the cause of the weight loss? 

But of course the prayers will be going out....LOTS of them !! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
We Moms always worry when awaiting test results... that's one of our "jobs!" 
Will of course be looking for your update with the results on pins and needles right along with you! You have every right to be 'greedy'! we all are! and that's OK in my book..it means we love them so much!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I'm on the edge of my chair and biting my nails. Don't scare me like that again. :smheat: 

I hadn't realized that Miss Lady's checkup was today. Positive thoughts and lots and lots and lots of prayers being sent. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, many, many prayers for Miss Lady. rayer: rayer: And, a big hug for you :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless her wee little heart. I'm praying like crazy for sweet Lady. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, I hope the results come out great. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers for Miss Lady. rayer: rayer: Please keep us posted.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how agonizing for you! I will keep her in my thoughts today. PLEASE let us knwo as soon as you hear
*hugs you*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Count us in, Marj. We are praying for Lady too.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Love and good thoughts for you and for Lady :grouphug: *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you so much! I have worked myself into such a state!

First I nearly had a heart attack when I saw my bill - $350! :w00t: These little guys sure get expensive as they get older, huh?

I got so scared when my vet took her weight loss so seriously. She was down about a pound in July from the previous February, but we had just started her on thyroid medication last winter so my vet wasn't too worried. But another 10 ounces in just 4&1/2 months is a pretty big weight loss.

I just hate when they get old. I still remember when my vet up in New York first referred to Petie as being a senior. Even though he was nine, I was in complete denial. My vet had to point out his gray muzzle to convince me Petie really was getting older.

I just pray nothing really serious shows up in her lab work. rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If it helps you feel better my daughter's 12 yr old maltese
is thinner than last year but still eats the same and the vet
says she's fine after checking her out (with bloodwork). I
think, sometimes, they just lose some as they age. More
muscle mass loss than anything. I hope that's Lady's case too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, I hope I'm not going out on a limb here, but I'm going to be the optomist. Lady is in good hands, sure she's getting older - but no symptoms. I say she's fine - and a positive outlook can work wonders, so I think you should have one too. You can lean on us if you need to. Lady is our resident model, we've all seen the girl in every dress and PJ currently available on the market...she's a staple to this forum. (I may cross my fingers, but I won't let Lady know about that).


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Keeping both yourself Marj and sweet little Miss Lady in my thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome with her tests rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: I'm praying for Lady.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you and lady will definitely be in my thoughts...i hope the news you receive will be good! big hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Marge,

I haven't been on the site much lately and I haven't posted much cause I just don't have the time but I just read your post about Lady and I want you to know that I too will be praying for her. She's such a lucky little girl to have you and you are soooooo lucky to have her. Prayers being sent your way. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

rayer:........ x'S FIVE FOR LADY


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know the waiting is so hard. I really pray Miss Lady gets excellent test results. rayer: rayer:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I will be praying that the test results come out well. rayer: 

I don't blame you for being greedy, we just want to hang on to them as long as we possibly can. Please let us know the results when you get them!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj we will certainly remember you and Miss Lady. Hopefully it is just loss of muscle which goes along with age. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: We've seen some powerful power of prayer around here! I'll pray real hard for Ms Lady!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping and praying that Lady's bloodwork turns out A-OK. rayer: I know what you mean about the anxiety of waiting on bloodwork. ... the worst!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I don't think it's a miracle that your Lady is as healthy as she is after all these years with her diabetes. It's because of YOU and your devotion. I may be new here, but it's become very obvious that you are one great fur Mom. I will pray for Lady to have excellent bloodtest results and I feel very optimistic that it will be great news for you.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Marj I will keep sweet Lady in my thoughts and prayers rayer: 
Chloe & Debra


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: For Miss Lady :grouphug:


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

rayer: rayer: Pleas elet us know how everything is as soon as you know. :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am keeping Lady and you in my prayers rayer: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I truly believe in the power of prayer...and with all those being offered up for Miss Lady the outcome has to be positive...will be adding your sweet furbaby to my prayer list also....


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will keep you guys in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hugs and prayers for good news! rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, i certainly hope everything´s fine. We´ll be praying for Miss Lady rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, my heart is heavy tonight Lord, I know how it is to have a senior baby and all the love and concerns that go with it, Lord you have wiped away many of my tears in the past and have given me sweet peace and rest in your precious arms, Lord I'm asking that you would touch Marj this very moment and she would feel a peace come over her and that she would beable to rest in you. I know Lord that you gave Lady to Marj and that you already know how much they both need one another, you delight in their love for one another. I ask Lord that you would give Lady many healthy years and that she will amaze the vets, I pray that her blood work would come back soon and that it would be ok. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen







Marj Muffy has lost a great deal of weight also, the vets are concerned but he is doing well, I just know Lady will do the same :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, I just saw this and have not been on here as much lately either..I am thinking of Lady and hope that her weight loss is nothing more than her wanting to be a typical woman and watch her weight  She and you are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Many rayer: & :grouphug: 's for Miss Lady!! 
rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers are starting to St. Francis for beautiful Lady. My heart goes out to you, Marj. The waiting is the hardest part. Keep your baby close and try to get some rest. Tomorrow will be here before you know it. 
xoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for you and Miss Lady.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I will be praying for Miss Lady.. I hope that the test results come back soon and that everything is normal!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Marj, I am just seeing this thread. My Jolie will be 13 in January and I take her every 6 months for blood work. I do know what it is like to wait for results and Jolie doesn't even have any known problems. I'll be thinking of you and Lady and I'll be checking back frequently tomorrow for good news.
Susan


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We are sending good thoughts Lady's way.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj, I am just seeing this thread. My Jolie will be 13 in January and I take her every 6 months for blood work. I do know what it is like to wait for results and Jolie doesn't even have any known problems. I'll be thinking of you and Lady and I'll be checking back frequently tomorrow for good news.
> Susan[/B]


Do you have the full geriatric panel done on her every six months? I've haven't that done in awhile, not since her last dental which was a few years ago. (She can't have dentals anymore becasue of her health). I usually just do a basic cbc, thyroid panel, levels check for her seizure meds, etc. Everything has always been normal so there hasn't been a reason to investigate further except we did start her on thyroid medication this winter. We just deal with problems like her recent eye problems as they occur and do whatever testing is necessary for whatever her symptoms are.

This comprehensive check has me terrified because my vet was so seriously concerned. Lady has lost 2 pounds in less than a year which is a pretty huge weight loss for a little dog. I know that diabetes ages the organs prematurely and I know that her seizure drugs have terrible side effects, but I always knew they were long term. Well, seven years is "long term" and I'm so afraid "times up".

I have worked myself into a terrible state. I just pray I don't have to wait longer for the results.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Keeping you and Lady in my thoughts rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Adding my prayers to the bunch. God says where two or more gather together in prayer, He will be there. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Silly, silly Lady has no idea how worried I am!

I was practically in tears when I put her pajamas on, but she didn't care. I put her down and she just started barking at me because I wasn't fixing her "nite nites" (seizure meds mixed with a little food) fast enough!


[attachment=30598:bark.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Marj, I am so sorry for Lady's weight loss and your concerns! I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers in the hopes that your anxiety subsides and you get good news soon! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*prayers and hugs to you and little miss lady!* :innocent: rayer: rayer: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

don't worry Marj, Miss Lady looks very healthy in her pj and I'm sure everything will come out normal, I'll be praying too rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We are all sending prayers that Miss Lady's test come out ok. rayer: :grouphug: 

Debbie, Chloe and Riley


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: 
I'm thinking of you both! Doesn't she look adorable in her pj's! :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Lady will definitely be on my mind and in my prayers. I sure do love that sweet girl! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Miss Lady looks so adorable in her pjs :wub:
Will have you and lady in my prayers always!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*little lady, get well soon!!
I will keep you in my thoughts an keep my fingers crossed, that everything will be fine and all results too.
*


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce and I are sending up plenty of positive thoughts and prayers for Miss Lady and for you , Marj. I know it is hard waiting for results. Please keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Prayers for Lady and hugs to you for taking such good care of her for so many years. 

rayer: :grouphug: 

I hope all is well...

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Prayers for you and Lady. I really hope that everything comes back OK and that you have lots more time with your precious Lady :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you & Lady this morning, Marj. Standing by for those results rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sure you're on pins and needles this morning, Marj. I'm there with you, and am praying for a positive result. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see if there is any news on Miss Lady. How are you holding up Marj?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Worrying right along with you, and watching for an update. :mellow: 

Still praying. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thinking of you, and Lady. Still praying like crazy.

We love you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When are the results expected? Just checking in.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending love and prayers for Lady

Cathy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Eee-gad... no news yet! I'm so anxious and so only imagine the stressful waiting is for you Marj! Well when we get the update that God-willling it is GOOD! news, the stress will not matter at all!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Still checking in and hoping and praying for good news Marj :grouphug: I hope we hear something good soon rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

with massimo's blood work having to be sent out, i know it can take a few days to receive any word.

but until then, big hugs to you marj. hope we hear some good news soon. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just read this post. I hope the results show that Lady is healthy and strong. Thinking of you both. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I know what it's like to wait for test results!!! Thinking of you and Lady.... :grouphug: Debbie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got off the phone with my vet. The news is not good. It's not the illnesses that have gotten my Lady, it's the medications.

Eight years of phenobarbital have finally taken it's toll on her liver. She's had to be on dexamethasone for the past few years because of her terrible arthritis (like rheumatoid in humans) and her adrenal glands have stopped working on their own so she now also has Cushings.

Amazingly, it appears this old gal could have just continued to go on forever being diabetic if she didn't have all these other health issues to deal with that required these drugs. Her kidneys are just fine. Miss Lady never even lost her eyesight like most diabetic dogs do.

We've had to make so many decisions along the way with her medications knowing the side effects, but always keeping her quality of life as the most important factor. In the end, it won't be any of her many diseases that take her, but the "cures". Her blood sugar is perfect, her seizures are under control, her arthritis doesn't bother her, but I will still lose her in about 3-6 months my vet guesses.

For now I just have to get myself together and treasure each and every moment we have left just as I have treasured the last eight years we've had together. If there is any blessing at all in having all these diseases, it is that I have never ever taken even a single day with her for granted.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Marj Im so very sorry to hear the news was not good.I will continue to keep you and Lady in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your news.  I will keep you and Lady in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. I hope they are wrong and you have much longer days with Lady .. :grouphug: 

She'll be in my prayers rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry to hear the news  how come she was put on dexamethasone for her arthritis when there r many arthritis meds out there that have less side effects. i hope the estimate is wrong and she has much longer time with you. is she on any denosyl for her liver? if u can get her off the dex its possible u can reverse the cushings. good luck


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marj :smcry: :smcry: 

Please give that precious little girl a gentle hug for me.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, I am so sorry. :smcry: But I am so happy that Lady has had you for these last 8 years to make her life as comfortable as you have made it for her. The two of you were each other's blessing. We will truly keep you and Lady in our daily thoughts and prayers. Please take a few extra moments each day to give her extra hugs and cuddles. The bows can wait. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Marj, I am so sorry to hear this news, I know how hard it is to have a time given that is so short, but don't give up hope that you may have longer than the estimate. With all the love and wonderful care you give Lady I am sure she will be ok for longer than they say :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This must be heartbreaking for you Marj , but comfort yourself you have filled her life with dignity and love . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh no! I'm soooo sorry the news wasn't better.  I don't know what to say.... :grouphug: to you.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im so sorry to hear this news.. just find comfort in the fact that you gave lady the best years of her life!!! you and lady will be in my thoughts


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just got off the phone with my vet. The news is not good. It's not the illnesses that have gotten my Lady, it's the medications.
> 
> Eight years of phenobarbital have finally taken it's toll on her liver. She's had to be on dexamethasone for the past few years because of her terrible arthritis (like rheumatoid in humans) and her adrenal glands have stopped working on their own so she now also has Cushings.
> 
> ...


Marj, it's all I can do to keep from crying here at my desk at work. I'm going to try to hold it in until I get to my car in a few minutes. Well, just remember Terry's Missy and the amount of time she was given and she way outlived it. I'm going to hang on to the hope that Lady has way more time than 3-6 months. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: I'm sitting at my desk at the office and crying like a baby. My heart just ackes for you.

We all need to continue our prayer vidual for Miss Lady. rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayer is very powerful.

And remember that only the Good Lord knows when He will decide to call one of our babies to the Bridge. The vet is only guessing.

Lady is a very lucky little girl to have found you and have you for a Mom for the past 7-8 years. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Marj, I can't put in to words how sorry I am. :smcry:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Marj,

Your attitude in all this is so admirable; when you said that you've never taken a day for granted that you had with Lady. I pray with all your research and knowledge we can celebrate another Christmas with Lady in toll. I really really pray for that. She is certainly a very special "lady" to all of us.

You can bet we are all within you in this time. I've never thought about it but I'm going to take after you and never take another day with Paris and Aries for granted.

Hugs and well wishes.

Mimi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> sorry to hear the news  how come she was put on dexamethasone for her arthritis when there r many arthritis meds out there that have less side effects. i hope the estimate is wrong and she has much longer time with you. is she on any denosyl for her liver? if u can get her off the dex its possible u can reverse the cushings. good luck[/B]



We tried so many different medications for her arthritis and the NSAIDs worked for a few years. When they stopped working, the inflamation and pain would make her blood sugar go up into the 400's and I couldn't regulate her diabetes. For the past couple of years a low dose of dex is the only thing that has given her freedom from the pain and kept her diabetes under control.

We talked about weaning her slowly off the dex, but it would have to be done over several months and the condition of her liver makes that perhaps not realistic. It may or may not work and it's not worth having her in pain or sick from high blood sugar

She gets Marin and has done really well for so many years. She's had to be on such a high dose on Pheno for the past couple of years to control her cluster seizures, though.

She eats a high protein diet which has been great for controlling her diabetes, but is tough on the liver. My vet and I talked about changing her diet, but that could throw her diabetes out of control. Maintaining good control over her diabetes is the most important thing according to my vet. I may look into Dr. Dodds liver cleansing diet, but I don't want whatever time she has left to be an attempt to reinvent the wheel and make her sick and miserable. Lady's health issues have always been a balancing act, one I guess we've done really well considering. Except for her weight loss. she feels really good, eats well, has no problem pooping or peeing and is a happy little girl. I don't want to mess that up.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Marj I am so sorry. I only wish I knew what to say. Please forgive me for not being able to find the words to express how I feel.

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Marj,

My heart aches for you. :smcry: Hopefully and prayerfully, Lady's health can turn around with the recommendations from Jaimie. You and Miss Lady are in my prayers.

:grouphug: 

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Marj, I'm so very sorry you've gotten this news. I know all of us were hoping for better news. You and Lady have been so blessed to have one another. Many people wouldn't have cared as much as you have for a sick dog, no matter how sweet. Please know that we are thinking of you and Lady and hope that things will turn around.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You and the Lovely Miss Lady are in our thoughts, we hope you have many, many happy times together ahead of you :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> In the end, it won't be any of her many diseases that take her, but the "cures".
> 
> She eats a high protein diet which has been great for controlling her diabetes, but is tough on the liver. My vet and I talked about changing her diet, but that could throw her diabetes out of control. Maintaining good control over her diabetes is the most important thing according to my vet. I may look into Dr. Dodds liver cleansing diet, but I don't want whatever time she has left to be an attempt to reinvent the wheel and make her sick and miserable. Lady's health issues have always been a balancing act, one I guess we've done really well considering. Except for her weight loss. she feels really good, eats well, has no problem pooping or peeing and is a happy little girl. I don't want to mess that up.[/B]


Marj.,

Lady is absolutely in my prayers. I fully empathize with what you are going through. As you probably remember, my Cloud also developed health problems that were complicated by his diabetes. Due to a low platelet problem, he had to be on Pred which wreaked havoc on his sugar control. The balancing act is so important and the "cures" often seem to cause new problems. I remember taking a laundry list of conditions to the ER vets when we had to go there. One condition impacts another and it is like juggling on a high wire to keep it all from falling apart. 

Lady is such a trooper. She has done so well. Bless you and Lady.

Carina


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=480738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj, my heart just aches for you. I'm so sorry you didn't get better news from your vet. You are one brave lady to have gone through so much with your Lady and to keep her quality of life as the number one priority. I wish there was promise of a different outcome by attempting "to reinvent the wheel." But, as tough as it will be to lose her, I think you are right to accept the inevitable and both of you enjoy the time that is left. We will still pray. As someone else said, it is God's timetable.
:grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that the news from the vet wasn't more encouraging. That said, I like your attitude Marj. You were a comfort to me at hard time in my life, and I will be there for you through this. Someone else posted on another thread that it is so important not to grieve for Lady before her time comes. Don't waste one day worrying about the future - enjoy the NOW. I was mostly able to do this with Sassy and it made things easier for me and for her in the long run. Many of us got a poor prognosis, but ended up having time that we hadn't counted on with our sweet babies. I hope it'll be the same for you and Lady.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOPEFULLY THE POWER OF PRAYER WILL KEEP MISS LADY COMFORTABLE . rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're a very wise person, Marj. Keeping her quality of life at the forefront, and cherishing every day with her. I wish I could say the same, but I will try from now on to never take Bonnie for granted.

Bless you and precious Lady. You've both been so lucky and enriched by each other.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry Marj. It's a day we all dread to hear such news. Poor Lady's health has been such a presice balancing act of meds and care, and you have done so well with her. I know you will know the right thing to give her the best and most months possible. It may be much longer with your care. She is your little miracle girl.
My prayers are with you and for Lady to have the most happy days possible! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Marj,

I'm terrible at knowing what to say in times like this, but I wanted you to know that you and miss Lady will be in my heart and prayers. She has known only love and comfort since she came to live with you. You are a fantasic mommy and I hope the vet is wrong and you have many years ahead with Lady.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Miss Lady and you are in my thoughts.. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hugs and prayers being sent to you and Lady. No matter how long we have them it can never be enough time :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*marj rayer: 
I wish you and lady ALL the best. enjoy all those moments together. I wish you both strenght and many MANY happy hours and loving days and months and maybe even years.

a very warm hug for you and an even bigger one for your little baby lady.

take care
god bless you*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

We all know Lady all too well, she is one tough cookie, she has proven that she can beat anything many times and you got the same kind of news before I'm sure. so she will live much longer than 6 months I just know it  :grouphug: rayer: .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> We all know Lady all too well, she is one tough cookie, she has proven that she can beat anything many times and you got the same kind of news before I'm sure. so she will live much longer than 6 months I just know it  :grouphug: rayer: .[/B]



My thoughts exactly. She's always surprised her doctors before.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj, I am so sorry, :smcry: I know how it is to have our seniors ill. I almost hate taking Muffy to the vets because it's always bad news. :smcry: The vet said Muffy only had a few months and he's still here. Praise God. I know about how important it is to keep them from having pain and being so uncomfortable. We have chosen to give Muffy what ever meds he needs so he is comfortable. I realize the meds are destroying his liver but I just can't let him live his lasts days in pain. I know how heart broken you are. We take every day as a special gift with our Muff, not knowing what tomorrow will bring. I will keep you and Lady in my prayers, and always know that you are not alone, we love you and Lady and we are all here for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj.. you are a very wise Lady and knowing your little girl is happy and enjoying life and 'mostly' the things that she has are under control... to where SHE FEELS GOOD.. and that is the bottom line! 
Just one thought though.. have you ever looked into Zubrin for Arthritis? My vet gave it to me for Missy at her first back injury. It was developed in Europe and for canine arthritis. Yes it is a NSAID but a bit of a 'different' one. It is a little 'disc' that you let dissolve on the tongue... and the side affects are minimal. I will post the link below. It helped Missy and didn't affect her BGs. The only reason we didn't stay with it once the crisis was over was because we felt it more important to go back to the Piroxicam because of the bladder cancer and we couldn't do both....Just a thought... and if you want info Ill provide it to you. BUT! YOU know Lady so very well and I fully understand your feelings about keeping her happy and feeling good. I felt the same about Missy and wanted her to have a good quality over 'length" and putting her thru 'trials and errors'. I don't regret it for a second! 
As to 'time-frame'.... again Missy's prognosis was 'horrible! .. what 90-180 days???!! and we didn't do any 'extremes.. just very conservative approach and she was at a year and 9 months post dx and the cancer was still NOT causing her any difficulty! That was unheard of!
I know just getting that info/news.... it's impossible to not think about time...that's normal .. but! when you wake up mornings and see that fiesty little girl expecting her meal to be served!!.. her pretty dresses and bows put on by 'her lady in waiting' .. give a smile and focus on that.. and do that every single day... don't give any thought to tomorrow! Let's face it NONE of us knows what 'tomorrow' is going to bring us! It really is wasting precious time even thinking of it. 
I also firmly beliee in the power of prayer and my 'gut' and both make me feel things will be better than feared.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Lady has surprised everyone before and I'm sure this will be one of those times, especially with all the love and support she has here.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Marj, I was shocked at your update...I was sooo hoping & praying for better news. It saddens me so much. :bysmilie: I pray for strength for you & Miss Lady at this difficult time. rayer: 
I wish there was something I could do...Just give Lady extra hugs & kisses from her SM family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just got off the phone with my vet. The news is not good. It's not the illnesses that have gotten my Lady, it's the medications.
> 
> Eight years of phenobarbital have finally taken it's toll on her liver. She's had to be on dexamethasone for the past few years because of her terrible arthritis (like rheumatoid in humans) and her adrenal glands have stopped working on their own so she now also has Cushings.
> 
> ...


Oh my dear friend Marj...I will cherish the time our Miss Lady shares with us here on Spoiled Maltese. It is my hope and prayer that Dear Sweet Lady know nothing but joy, love and peace for the rest of her natural life.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Marj, I'm so sorry to hear the news is not good :smcry: I hope Miss Lady can surprise her vets once again, if anyone can do it she can!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj.. you are a very wise Lady and knowing your little girl is happy and enjoying life and 'mostly' the things that she has are under control... to where SHE FEELS GOOD.. and that is the bottom line!
> Just one thought though.. have you ever looked into Zubrin for Arthritis? My vet gave it to me for Missy at her first back injury. It was developed in Europe and for canine arthritis. Yes it is a NSAID but a bit of a 'different' one. It is a little 'disc' that you let dissolve on the tongue... and the side affects are minimal. I will post the link below. It helped Missy and didn't affect her BGs. The only reason we didn't stay with it once the crisis was over was because we felt it more important to go back to the Piroxicam because of the bladder cancer and we couldn't do both....Just a thought... and if you want info Ill provide it to you. BUT! YOU know Lady so very well and I fully understand your feelings about keeping her happy and feeling good. I felt the same about Missy and wanted her to have a good quality over 'length" and putting her thru 'trials and errors'. I don't regret it for a second!
> As to 'time-frame'.... again Missy's prognosis was 'horrible! .. what 90-180 days???!! and we didn't do any 'extremes.. just very conservative approach and she was at a year and 9 months post dx and the cancer was still NOT causing her any difficulty! That was unheard of!
> I know just getting that info/news.... it's impossible to not think about time...that's normal .. but! when you wake up mornings and see that fiesty little girl expecting her meal to be served!!.. her pretty dresses and bows put on by 'her lady in waiting' .. give a smile and focus on that.. and do that every single day... don't give any thought to tomorrow! Let's face it NONE of us knows what 'tomorrow' is going to bring us! It really is wasting precious time even thinking of it.
> I also firmly beliee in the power of prayer and my 'gut' and both make me feel things will be better than feared.[/B]


The problem with switching to a NSAID is that Lady would have to be totally weaned off the Dex before we could even start trying alternatives and that would take months. Months is really all she has because of her liver damage. Also, most likely lower doses would cause her arthritis to get bad again. Remember a few years ago when I had to walk her in a sling? I can't do that to her. It was also the pain and inflamation from her arthritis before Dex that made her blood sugar go completely out of control and sent her into ketoacidosis. She almost died from that.

It has been such a huge juggling of illnesses and meds to keep her happy and healthy for twelve years. She's barking at me right now to get of the computer and give her a treat.  I just don't want to compromise her quality of life by messing up the system that keeps her feeling good since what she has isn't curable anyway. I'd rather have six good months than nine bad or worse, screw up her diabetes and have her go blind or get really sick and lose her to ketoscidosis in six weeks.

I'd better go give her that treat before she shuts my computer off!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Hi Marj,
I was reading through your report and the "3-6 months" hit me like a brick. :smcry: 
My heart is there with you and Lady. She is one of our own here at S.M. and I 
am sure everyone's heart sank reading your update.

(((((((((((((((((((((Marj & Lady)))))))))))))))))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

~Carole~*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I understand Marj... I wasn't thinking clearly... of course there would have to be the weaning! Well as I said you are Lady's 'expert" and you certainly have done above and beyond for her! ...and you absolutely know what is best for her. I Hope after this all settles in.. you can kind of put it on the 'back-burner' and continue on as you have and focus on meeting little Lady's demands


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Marj, 

Quality of life is so very important and you and your vet know what is best for Lady. I sincerely hope she lasts longer then estimated by your vet and maintains the quality of life that she has now.

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh Marj I'm so sorry. I really hope that Lady continues to amaze you and comfortably out-lives that prediction. Have you consulted with holistic/homeopathic vets for other alternatives to these medications, or are is it too serious/late for that? Sending you and Lady our love and prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry Marj the news is not good. Unfortunately the cure is sometimes not better then the sickness. If you want to cure one thing you cannot cure something else. It's a viscious circle. I went thru this with my lhasa. At this point, I would do like you, keep her happy and comfortable and enjoy your time left together. You did all you could for that sweet little girl. She reached that age because of everything you did for her. And who knows, she even might prove everybody wrong and live longer then the time given her. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry the news was unfavorable.  i hope their estimate is off and you have her for much longer. :grouphug: 

you and lady will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. As others have said, you and Lady have been an unbeatable and inseparable team; you two might surprise everybody. I know that you savour all of your time with Lady and she is very lucky to have you in her life - the time you share will always be a gift to both of you.
:grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes to you & Lady. I will continue to hope for the best for you both.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: i'm sorry to hear the doctors may be wrong and you may have Lady begging for treats for another few years... noselicks from a buttercup (no peanut butter, though, too much protein for Lady! )

chins up, please! we know Lady refuses to see any sort of "end" in ANY near future!!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

:grouphug: There are no words, just hugs, cherish each and everyday my friend :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry, Marj!!!! :grouphug: Lady will still be in our prayers!!! rayer: You have taken such good care of Lady, she could not have asked for a better mom!!! All you can do it appreciate the time you have left and make as many memories as possible! :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry Marj, I have goosebumps, you never expect to read anything like that. You are the best mom Lady could have ever asked for. I will keep you both in my T&P's.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Marj, I am so sorry to hear that the results are not more favorable. I know how blessed you and Lady are
to have each other. I will keep you and Lady in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=480872
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Marj. I completely agree with what you are saing. I think it is how some people feel about going through chemo when they have incurable cancer. They don't want what time they have left to be full of pain from the treatment. I know you will do what is best for Lady.......you always have and I admire you so much for what you have done for her.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=480847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say, this represents exactly the thoughts that I was having the entire time I was reading this thread. Lady is so strong and has proven what she can make it through so many times. I think that you will have much longer than 6 months but I know that you will also treasure each and every second that you have with her, no matter how many seconds that may be. I personally just want to thank you for showing all of us how to be the perfect malt mommy :grouphug: :grouphug: I can only hope that more people will follow your example and give their pups the care that Lady has received all of these years. Thank you :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that the news from the vet wasn't good. But I'm with the Buttercup in thinking that Miss Lady will be around for lots longer than that silly vet thinks! 

Hugs to you both!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Marj...I am so sorry that the tests came out the way they did...BUT I also think that Lady will be ok for much longer! :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about Lady's health issues. I will keep her in my prayers for a peaceful time with you.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i wasnt just speaking of NSAIDS when i transition a dog from steroids to an NSAID i put them on tramadol. its a very nice pain med with very few side effects...i even use just tramadol on some of my patients. we also have this therapy laser that has no side effects that i was skeptical at first but then patients where no pain meds helped not even morphine were helping these dogs act like pups again. truely amazing...it is called a k-laser. there is a clinic in your area that has a k-laser...might be worth looking into.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry the results aren't good!! She is such a strong fighter that I can see her proving the vets wrong and living much longer than anyone could expect her to. No matter how long she continues fighting though, I know that she will be spoiled, cherished and loved to the very end which is all she wants. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well Marj, when I saw the "3-6 months" my eyes popped out of my head, I just couldn't believe it. But my very next thought was "PHOOEY on that!!" She has remarkably defied the odds with you by her side--there's no doubt she's one tough girl. You have both been there for each other through some very rough health-related times--it's such a beautiful thing. Your relationship with her is just so touching. I'm sending you both all my strength and love :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Marj,
Nobody knows your baby Lady better than you. So, come on girls, prove the Doctor wrong. Please.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lady. *big hugs* :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful words of encouragement. I can't tell you how much it means to me.

I've had a good cry (well, a couple  ) and I feel much better. The medications that have finally taken their toll on her body are the very reason she has had twelve great years. When we made the difficult decisions along the journey to add or increase dosages, we weighed the side effects with her quality of life. I have always chosen to keep her as happy, pain free, and healthy as possible and those meds helped us achieve that. I wouldn't go back and change anything. I have been so very lucky to have had for for twelve years. If anyone has told me when she was eight that she'd live this long I wouldn't have believed it. I just hope she'll continue to amaze us all!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Please know that you and Lady are in my prayers. I am so sorry. I pray that God will keep her healthy and happy.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm very sad to read this. :smcry: 

You and Lady have always been in my prayers and you will continue to be. Love and hugs from all of us. 
Jodi


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: To you both :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Thank you all so much for your wonderful words of encouragement. I can't tell you how much it means to me.
> 
> I've had a good cry (well, a couple  ) and I feel much better. The medications that have finally taken their toll on her body are the very reason she has had twelve great years. When we made the difficult decisions along the journey to add or increase dosages, we weighed the side effects with her quality of life. I have always chosen to keep her as happy, pain free, and healthy as possible and those meds helped us achieve that. I wouldn't go back and change anything. I have been so very lucky to have had for for twelve years. If anyone has told me when she was eight that she'd live this long I wouldn't have believed it. I just hope she'll continue to amaze us all![/B]


Marj, when I saw your post on the results I felt like someone just knocked the breath out of me! I can't even begin to express my sorrow for you. But like others have said, you and Lady have taught us all many valuable lessons. I too cherish each and every day with my babies ever since my health scare with Zoe. And you certainly have done absolutely EVERYTHING in your power to do what is the very best for Lady. You have painstakingly researched, armed yourself with information, and made the very best decisions knowing you have looked at things from all sides. You have given Lady eight more wonderful years that I'm afraid without you, she would not have had. And she in turn has given you unconditional love and devotion. The bond between you two is probably one that most of us will never have. It deepens and a "different" type of connection happens when you have to care for one that much. Like others have stated, you two have beaten the odds before and it would not surprise me in the least if you do have longer with her than the time frame you were given. But I also know you love her enough to let her go when it is time, to give her the dignity and quality of life that she deserves. You have been there for all of us and rest assured we will be there for you. My prayers, love and admiration go out to you Marj.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, I'm so sorry that the news wasn't what we all wanted to hear. You and Lady have been a true inspriration to me. You are such a dedicated mom to her. Since I've been on SM I've always looked forward to your posts and believe me when I say that what you have shared in your posts about life with Lady was a major factor in my deciding to adopt a rescue. I thank you and Lady for the confidence you have given me through your bravery,devotion, and pure love for each other. I pray that she will be with you for a very long time to come. And, give her an extra treat from Annie. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Marj. :smcry: 
:grouphug: You and Miss Lady are in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Marj, please know that prayers are on the way for you and Lady. A mom knows what is best and you are doing what you feel is right for Lady and all her kisses will show you that. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! I am so sorry for your news. I cant even begin to imagine what you are feeling right now but just know that we will be thinking of you and Lady. As you said, just treasure each and every second with her! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Thank you all so much for your wonderful words of encouragement. I can't tell you how much it means to me.
> 
> I've had a good cry (well, a couple  ) and I feel much better. The medications that have finally taken their toll on her body are the very reason she has had twelve great years. When we made the difficult decisions along the journey to add or increase dosages, we weighed the side effects with her quality of life. I have always chosen to keep her as happy, pain free, and healthy as possible and those meds helped us achieve that. I wouldn't go back and change anything. I have been so very lucky to have had for for twelve years. If anyone has told me when she was eight that she'd live this long I wouldn't have believed it. I just hope she'll continue to amaze us all![/B]


The good cries are cleansing. When Sassy was sick I would stay up after everyone was in bed, including Sassy, and just cry out loud. It was a great release and kept me sane. Don't bottle it up!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Marj, I'm so sorry 
:grouphug: you and lady are in my prayers :grouphug: She has a great life and will continue to do so as long as she's with you


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awwww Marg I am so sad to hear this news. You know, Lady could not have been in a better place than your home. How lovingly you have helped her live and how bravely you will help her to her last day here on earth. I will continue to say my prayers for your strength. My Gosh...... how I wish I had your strength and courage. You are an example I hope to set for my Ben.

Love to you both,
Nancy




> I just got off the phone with my vet. The news is not good. It's not the illnesses that have gotten my Lady, it's the medications.
> 
> Eight years of phenobarbital have finally taken it's toll on her liver. She's had to be on dexamethasone for the past few years because of her terrible arthritis (like rheumatoid in humans) and her adrenal glands have stopped working on their own so she now also has Cushings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a little more encouraged today. Thanks to Dr. Jaimie's suggestion, I called my vet and asked about Tramadol to help her with the pain if we tried to wean her off her Dex. Dr. Chessie said excacly what Jaimie had said, that she'd seen really good results with Tramadol. Her only concern was that it is sedating and since Lady gets seizure drugs, she might not be able to take it. We are going to start her on a low dose to see, though.

There is no guarentee that even if I can wean her off the steriods her Cushings would be reversed so I am not going to compromise her quality of life to try it. If her pain gets worse or her diabetes gets hard to control, I will put her back on the Dex in a heartbeat. 

I asked my vet again about Lady's liver. Half of what she told me yesterday on the phone didn't even register I was so upset. She assured me that Lady's liver values weren't "terrible" as I has asked her, but they were definately showing the effects of long term phenobarbital use now. I couldn't figure out how they had gotten so bad in the eight months since her last blood work when they were just beginning to be elevated. I hate getting results over the phone and not having a copy of her test results.

So at least I have a little glimmer of hope.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you have something to go on now and that Lady will be a-ok! Hugs to Ms. Lady!! :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May all those glimmers continue to shine brightly in Miss Lady's eyes!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marj I'm so glad you have some hope too! What about the laser treatment she also mentioned? Did you ask your vet about that? Hugs to you and Lady! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj... I'm praying along with everyone that things aren't as 'dire' as seemed yesterday. I agree with you I hate getting phone information... I have all I can do to absorb in person and 'looking' but trying to absorb , especially under stress, via phone leaves me, more often than not, with more questions than answers. 
I have a hopeful feeling that little Lady is going to be sticking around enjoying her 'diva-tude' for some time to come!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Marj, Let me tell you.....the wondeful, wonderful thing about Dr. Jaimie is that she is willing to LEARN. She is smart, but she realizes that she can still learn. I assure you that you can trust her and if she doesn't know the answer she will do the research..........


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That is certainly encouraging to hear :grouphug: Let us know how she continues to feel. I'll continue to pray for lady that she will stay strong and feel well.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Marj, 

I'm just catching up on the posts and I'm just devastated. Little Lady just went in for routine blood work. How can this be!? :bysmilie: 

Lady is a strong little gal - I'm sure that with your excellent care and amazing love she will be with lyou longer than expected. She has defied the odds over and over why should this be different?

Give her hugs and kisses and know that my prayers are with you both I know how hard this news is to hear. I hope the medication changes will help. 

:grouphug: rayer: 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Prayers for you and Lady.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Marj, this sounds encouraging!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Marj, I'm sorry the news was not encouraging as we all had hoped. However, take comfort in the fact that Lady has lived this long because of you! She has lived a life full of happiness and health since you found her tied to that tree! Give her a big hug from Toby and me. You are both in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, that sounds encouraging. You and Lady are still in our thoughts and prayers. Call if you need a shoulder.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: to you and Miss Lady. I will still keep you both in my prayers. rayer: You have been such a fine example of what a good furmommy should be. Continue to enjoy every moment with your girl and hopefully she will prove the Dr. wrong. 

Debbie, Chloe and Riley


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That news in your update sounds really encouraging. :grouphug: to you and Lady!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Marj, how is our Lady today? I'm hoping she will have a good quality of life for a long time to come. It is so hard to see them failing, even after a long life. God go with you and Lady. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sorry Marj... i didnt see this thread sooner... I am sorry to hear about Lady. Lady will be in my prayers... she is strong :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Hand in there Marj :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> :wub: Marj, how is our Lady today? I'm hoping she will have a good quality of life for a long time to come. It is so hard to see them failing, even after a long life. God go with you and Lady. :grouphug:[/B]


You are so sweet to ask!

So far, so good. Lady isn't having any problem with being sedated from the Tramadol at all. I haven't noticed any sign of pain since I've reduced her dose of Dex, either. Of course, it's too soon to tell since steriods say in the system for awhile, but "phase one" is going well. 

I just look at her and she is so happy and looks so healthly except for the weight loss, it's just hard to believe she could be that sick inside. I pray we can reverse the Cushings or treat it if her adrenal glands don't start working again on their own.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj such very encouraging news! Will certainly continue praying for your sweet little girl!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Marj I want you to know that I still have both you and Lady in my thoughts and prayers. I pray that this new med works out for her and the Cushings can be reversed :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your well wishes and prayers. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just saw this thread and wanted to just say I'm thinking of you and Lady and hoping you both are doing well, enjoying your time together and celebrating life. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't see this thread earlier. I have been so busy lately though. I am sorry to hear about Lady's troubles. Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you and Lady!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj - I'm hoping things go well with our Miss Lady. The girl has lived with so much for so long, she's a fighter and has bounced back from such bad times before.

So as long as she looks good and seems happy (and has a new outfit on), I'm happy too.

But I'll say a little prayer.....just for the heck of it.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

First let me say I am so sorry to hear about Lady's dx.

In so many ways, your advice has helped me as we moved Bailey on to phen for the seizures. The links you sent are bookmarked and referenced frequently...


Now I am worried again about the impact of the phen on his liver and the frequency with which I should ask for the levels to be checked. You said Lady was on "high doses" - what does that mean? They are checking Bailey every 3 months right now, but we are just strating out - he started in August. Is this frequently enough?

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> First let me say I am so sorry to hear about Lady's dx.
> 
> In so many ways, your advice has helped me as we moved Bailey on to phen for the seizures. The links you sent are bookmarked and referenced frequently...
> 
> ...


They check the levels a lot in the beginning to make sure it stays within the safe range.

The main thing is to provide liver support, either Denosyl or Marin (milk thistle) and to keep the pheno level as low as possible. In Lady's case we added potassium bromide (KBr). It has to be compounded and is a lot more expensive than pheno, but it doesn't damage the liver. Unfortunately, Lady began having cluster seizures a few years after being diagnosed and we had to up both her pheno and her KBr to control them. Hopefully Boo's won't ever get that bad.

Jackie (JMM) mentioned Keppra for seizures, but all I could find about it was that it is used as an add on in extremely difficult to control seizures and that it was quite expensive. It was on the canine epliepsy website and may be outdated information, though.

It's really important to do bloodwork regularly to keep an eye on the liver values. Lady's been on seizures meds for 7&1/2 years. It has only been in the last year that her liver has started to show damage. It's a tough price to pay for controlling her seizures, but still worth it. I lost my only other epileptic dog when she couldn't stop seizing and it is an experience I would never want to go through again.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I am going to make an appointment with my vet and ask her these questions. I felt I was in a happy place (I thought), now there are so many more questions I need to ask...

I continue to think of you and Lady. You are right. It is a trade off - borrowing from one problem for another. I want him to have the longest life - with QUALITY of life.


----------

